# Engine mods?



## vance (Jan 28, 2011)

Is there a section of this forum to look up engine mods?
I'm thinking that changing the muffler or carb can have a significant effect on Hp & torque without sacrificing reliability.
Thanks
V


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have not really seen much info on that on any snowblower forum. You might be better off finding a minibike / go kart place.


----------



## Full Throttle (Nov 20, 2010)

What motor type are you trying to do. To make any horse power you have to spin the motor faster. Reliabilty going to factor in. Most of the time getting a bigger motor and spin it at the low rpm for more torque and work on gearing


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

I wouldn't go to a karting web site for mods. Karts are generally looking for horsepower. I would thing a snow blower would be looking for torque... different animals. Think of diesels vs. gas engines. Gas = horsepower, diesels = toque. Those lines are getting a bit blurred now but as a rule it still holes.
Having said all that stick a larger carb on it. That'll pick things up for sure.


----------



## vance (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a Tecumseh HMSK80 engine.
Is there a tachometer that exists that I can check the RPM's? Maybe something that ties into the spark or magneto?
I'd like to know what RPM's I'm running at now & where I go after trying a different carb or mufler.
I'm not looking for wicked power or RPM's, just a slight increase. A couple hundred RPM's can make a significan difference in the way the beast clears the snow.
I fly remote controlled helicopters with gasoline engines( Zenoah 20 & 26's). It's a small niche market but there are companies that sell motors that have been "worked" & they run smoother & longer than the stock engines( & they make more power & torque). I would have thought someone in the Snowblower world would have come up with some simple bolt on items to make these things purr.
Anyway, Thanks for the input.
Vance


----------



## Full Throttle (Nov 20, 2010)

Theres bunch of tachs. One that is called a TINY TACH . Uses a lead that wraps around your spark plug lead. Has a few other funtions and can mount on the handle bars. A drawback has a battery and last about 5 years non replaceable. Another is a LASER PHOTO TACH hand held so only limted use. 30$ one works just as good as a 300$ one for most purposes. And can check rotation speed on just about anything augar, fans ect. A muffler a muffler a choker. You can gut it or better make a 2 foot header with a glass pack on the end. Only thing unlike a kart that noise is going to be right in your face and anyone elses ear. To run more RPM on an old engine have a good chance of floating the valves with out some internal work. The motor of choice is a Honda for mods and thats where all the aftermarket parts are made for. Harbor Freight sells a china Honda clone motor almost as good for cheap that all the mod parts fit


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a suggestion, but it would helpful to know what machine you have, any issues you are having and what you want it to do.


----------



## BrianMcSouthJersey (Oct 6, 2010)

for what it's worth, according to what i have read the clarence impeller kit has a dramatic effect on actual snow throwing performance without the need or worry of engine mods. plan to do it to my ariens platinum 24 this off season. two winters in a row of freaky snow in south jersey/metro philly area. last one was wet slushy mess that i believe the clarence kit would have been an improvement.
Brian


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Why do you ask about modifying your engine, are going to the snowblower races this year. : )


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

BOSMECH said:


> Why do you ask about modifying your engine, are going to the snowblower races this year. : )


I'm thinking it's cause that's what guys do.
As soon as there was a second car built they raced and from there we have been modding....


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Treysit Sirometer = tach

How to use - TREYSIT Sirometer - Drehzahlmesser


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I ditto what db130 posted. Amazing accurate for what they are.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Taking a dremel to your exhaust and or intake port is as far as you want to go on these engines. Maybe a custom shorty pipe. Vendors are far and few in between for these engines. There was a couple companies making billet flywheel , modded cams, hd springs but they have mostly switched over to the Honda, Predetor, and the likes of ohv engines. Still some parts can probably be found but willing to bet they will be pricey. Don't under estamate a properly running tecumseh engine. Check your model number for max torque at what rpm. Clock it at that rpm. The rest is impeller speed and gearing. I have a Hm80 running at 3200 rpm on a Bolens. Engine fully cleaned of carbon valves set right and pulley sizes changes for faster speed at augers and impeller. This thing will blow a tight baseball cap off your head.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Does anyone realize that this a thread started in JAN. 2011?
Just saying.


----------

